# Nutrafin Gh Test Help



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I lost my Nutrafin Gh/KH Test kit instruction, could anyone help me out how to use the test kit.

I have measured GH and the colour changed after 20 drop , whats the calculation for this test kit on KH and GH?

Thanks,
Arash


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

This should be it



kelownaguy said:


> For GH multiply by 20 to get GH expressed as Calcium Carbonate equivilent in ppm.
> eg. One drop=0-20ppm as CaCO3,2drops =20-40 ppm etc.
> 
> For KH,multiply by 10.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Arash,
I don't have the Nutrafin test kit but I have the Hagen one, and maybe it's similar because Nutrafin is a Hagen product, I think. 

Instructions for gH: Add one drop at a time to test tube, insert cap, shake. Count drops and stop adding drops when the colour changes from pink to blue. 

Multiply the number of drops by 20 to determine the general hardness in mg/L (ppm) as calcium carbonate. 

0 to 60 soft
61 to 100 slightly hard
101 to 200 moderately hard
over 200, very hard

There's a conversion chart to measure it in other ways: multiply GH mg/L calcium carbonate by .056 = dH or by 1 = hardness

Edited to add: Thanks, Innkeeper! You jumped in with the info while I was slowly typing it out. What a nice community!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

So 20 Drop means 400 which is very very hard and I should make it soft by water change right?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here you go:
KH/GH (Nutrafin) instructions ???


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

The question is :

20 drop x 20 = 400ppm , for the shrimp tank should lower it to 250?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't advise on what the right gH is for your shrimp, but if you lower it, do it slowly unless it was accidentally raised (by spilling Replenish into your tank, for example). Your shrimp have probably adjusted to the gH you've got them in.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

My glosso also not doing well , could it be something related to the hard water ?
I bout these shrimps on Friday and I had one death since I add them , others just doing fine same as my pygme cories


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

My shrimps died over time, they usually don't die right away. How many did you buy?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

theinnkeeper said:


> My shrimps died over time, they usually don't die right away. How many did you buy?


20 RCS from IPU


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They're doing really well, then, Arash53. 

Unlike theinnkeeper, my experience is that if a shrimp is going to die, it will die within the first half day. If the shrimp survives the shock of discovering it's got me for a caregiver, it usually lives a long, shrimply life.

Are you sure that your gH is really that high? gH tests are a little finicky. Is it possible that you added drops very quickly without shaking them up each time? Maybe your gH isn't really 400?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Since our tap water is about 20 ppm, what are you doing that's putting it up at 400 ppm. I think that's the more important question. I don't think I can even get my water to 400 ppm.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

We prefer the API hardness kits, easier to read and better value.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

i guess I added too much epson salt  it was really 22 degree , I did a big water change and lowered it to 9 degree still pretty high I do another 30% on Friday to lower it to 6.

I prefer API but thats was the only one available on my LFS when I bought it.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

by the way , the RCSs I bought from IPU are really nice , the best quality RCS I ever seen


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

API is definitely a better kit they also have a kh/gh combo kit you might want to get next time around, lil cheaper than the 2 purchased separately


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> by the way , the RCSs I bought from IPU are really nice , the best quality RCS I ever seen


Thanks Arash53!


----------

